# Braxton's First Boating Trip



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It's been a looooooong time since I posted anything here. But, Hi, DFC... I'm still alive. And so are my dogs. 

Last month, before the puppies were born, we got a boating trip in at Lake Mead... not nearly as pretty as Lake Powell but we had to plan the trip around the puppies, and Powell just wasn't warm enough yet. We took Braxton (who, well, isn't a puppy anymore...) for his first trip on the boat and he did really really great! It was a lot of fun. 

I FINALLY got around to uploading the pictures, and figured I'd share some. 

I am so so proud of this boy. He will have all of his health testing done in August, so fingers crossed!









Boat Dog









Derp









<3 <3 <3









Brindle


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You're babies sure don't stay 'babies' long, do they! Braxton has grown up very handsome and looks like another great boat dog. Do Danes swim? 

We had a boat in Florida at one time and took one of the Samoyeds on the boat once out in Tampa Bay......not great swimmers and not real happy about it so we didn't repeat that again. Some dogs are meant for dry land. Your's are born to boat!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What a gorgeous dog! I love brindles. Too bad JRT's don't come in brindle because I would have to get one.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

yay, i have missed all of the dane pictures around here! 

Braxton looks so handsome all grown up. that velvet black face is so sweet :biggrin: .


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He is so handsome! Looks like a nice relaxing time


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He's beautiful. How come I didn't know you were having puppies? Is there a thread on it that I have missed? If not lets have one then.

When he sticks his nose under water does he blow bubbles? My first basset hound would do this it was so funny.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep. That seals the deal. He's the perfect stud muffin


----------

